# engine oil service light?????



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

Since I have no manual i need some help with the oil service light. I am now showing one yellow and one red light, (to the far righthand side and right next to each other on the display). Is it now time for an oil service or will the yellow light go out to indicate the correct time to have the oil serviced??? 1995 325i Conv. :dunno:


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

TimDogg said:


> Since I have no manual i need some help with the oil service light. I am now showing one yellow and one red light, (to the far righthand side and right next to each other on the display). Is it now time for an oil service or will the yellow light go out to indicate the correct time to have the oil serviced??? 1995 325i Conv. :dunno:


Nice to see another 95 325iC guy on this board. Onto your question: The red light indicates that you're already overdue. Now go change the oil.  Good Luck.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Thats interesting....

I have the same car in the same situation.

Ill be changing mine on Saturday morning. I bought an oil extractor and will be using it for the first time.


----------



## KC Ron Carter (Nov 19, 2003)

*SI resets and batteries*

SI reset and batteries

With the ignition switch at (position two) and the engine not running, grounding pin seven #7 of the diagnostic connector to pin one #1 for approximately three (3) seconds will reset the oil service lights. Grounding pin seven #7 to pin one #1 for approximately twelve (12) seconds will do an inspection service reset.

More information.

http://www.specialistcarsbmw.co.uk/stevenage/service/service_lights.htm









http://www.unofficialbmw.com/images/reset1.gif

1. Ground 
4. Temperature sensor 
7. Reset 
8. TDC sensor yellow 
9. TDC sensor shield 
10.TDC sensor black 
11.Start signal 
12.Alternator charging excitation voltage 
13.Ignition coil 
14.Alternator charging supply current 
15.Oxygen Heater

It will signal an oil change need between 5k and 7k depending on your indicated speed since the last reset. It will signal stealer inspections at all the predesignated miles.

http://www.eskimo.com/~dalus/bmw/e36/electrical/e36_reset_service_lights.html










SI Board Swap Out

Last but not least - the SI Board. Above is a new SI Board with lithium batteries and below is the old one. Note the blown battery on the old SI Board (green circle). The light blue rectangle shows the actual service indicator LED's which appear on your dash display. These LED's are mounted on a separate circuit board which must be pulled out of the old SI Board and plugged into the new one. This is an easy task. The purple arrow shows the orientation of the SI Board relative to the driver.

If it fails to reset then you need batteries.

Varta battery 500RST OE part.

Radio Shack: part number 23-191: $6.49 for set of two; they come w/solder tabs on them.

1.2 volts / 700mAh

Charge fully B4 installation on SI board.

Consider mounting batteries "remotely" under dash, etc. in separate holder for easy removal in future (i.e. not pulling the console out and apart); you can buy a plastic holder at RS. Run leadwires from holder to SI board connections. Makes life easy if you ever need to replace batteries again.

From Radio Shack, get: 
1) You'll need a twin AA battery holder ($3) 
2) 2 AA NiCAD rechargeable batteries ($6)

Later,


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The E36 is the 20 pin.
:thumbup:


----------



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

*Thanks Joe, for the info...*



JoeCinVa said:


> Nice to see another 95 325iC guy on this board. Onto your question: The red light indicates that you're already overdue. Now go change the oil.  Good Luck.


I'll be dropping her off at "Bavarian Imports" today for an oil change. They only charge $35.00 for the oil service, can't beat that price....And it is good to see a fellow 325i Conv. member here...later.... :thumbup:


----------



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Thats interesting....
> 
> I have the same car in the same situation.
> 
> Ill be changing mine on Saturday morning. I bought an oil extractor and will be using it for the first time.


I hear the extractor works very well, let me know how you ike it....


----------

